# Chillers?



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

I've heard of chillers and stuff for aquariums and I've been thinking I might need to get two for the two aquariums I'm setting up in my room. On my 12 gallon thats already running I have a heater thats set for 76 degrees, but the temp is always about about 81-82 because my room gets so hot for some reason. What are some good brands of chillers cause I don't really see any at the lfs's around here.

Edit: screw that I ain't payin 85 bucks to make my fish just a little more happy lol. Never mind about this.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

85 bucks is super-cheap for a chiller.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

It is likely that the heat from your lights is affecting the temperature in the tank. One thing you could do fairly easily is find a way to lift the lights up off the tank hood. This provides a space that the air in the room can move some of the heat away from your tank. Not sure just "how" effective this will be, but it should help at least some.


----------



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd do that, but the lights are attached to the hood, and I don't got a way to raise the hood up without not letting it filter, cause the filters in the hood too. I'd want to just use a desk lamp with a fluorescent light, but can't cause that.

Edit: Yeh lol I OldSalt, the otehrs were like $300 to $700


----------

